
Show HN: Tad – A fast, free cross-platform CSV viewer - antonycourtney
http://www.tadviewer.com
======
antonycourtney
This died on the vine when initially posted two months ago; main comments then
were complaints it was "mac only". Yesterday's release (0.8.4) includes
binaries and installers for macOS, Windows and Linux.

